# Emmure's Guitarist has new CS RGD!



## mat091285 (Feb 25, 2010)

Emmure's guitarist's custom RGD!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Feb 25, 2010)

I really don't like the band, but that is a sexy guitar


----------



## 308sc (Feb 25, 2010)

NICE not a fan of just a bridge pickup, but nice looking guitar. 

where did you get these pics?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 25, 2010)

...How did he get a custom? lol


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 25, 2010)

A TOM??? a NY inlay???? single pick up???EMG???still black ????


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 25, 2010)

^THis plus Emmure. i am not pleased.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 25, 2010)

Isn't he the guy that does the demo vid for the RGD7 on the Ibby site? I don't really like it to be honest. Very boring and the minimalist looks don't really agree with the contours. It makes it look strange to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate the Yankees.


----------



## SPBY (Feb 25, 2010)

band fail, guitar fail

IMO of course


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate this guy. steve vai and korn sells 7`s, and Dino can sell this guitar very well, and they give one to Emmure?? what are you smokin Ibanez?


----------



## 8string (Feb 25, 2010)

don't you need some skills to get something like that?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 25, 2010)

8string said:


> don't you need some skills to get something like that?



skill, or a good market for your music, for example KoRn (I`m a big fan of them) Munky and head are not the greatest players on earth, but they are original and popular, so, they deserves guitar.
But, this guy plays like me when I was 14, and...well, is not popular, I discover him on the RGD vid.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Feb 25, 2010)

What a waste of money. I'm sorry, but for a custom shop, that thing sure is boring to look at. And a baseball inlay? Cmon..


----------



## techcoreriffman (Feb 25, 2010)

I honestly have no idea how the guitarist from Emmure got this guitar. There's this band, that came before Emmure, that did everything Emmure does better, and they're called The Acacia Strain. They should have some customs if he's getting one.


----------



## gstacey1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I bet alot of people complaining about the inlay like Scott Ian. It's simple but what odds id play it. The thing that gets me about it is that he's not as bad of a player people here are making him to be he's just so clueless to parts of guitars and how things work that's why its so simple.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2010)

Did everyone in this thread forget how big company Custom Shops work? 

Like them or not (I certainly don't like them too much, or this guitar), Emmure sell CDs, and sell tickets to shows. It's that simple.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmm... 26.5" scale... reverse headstock... string through TOM... EMG... why not just play a Schecter or ESP? To me, it just kind of defeats the purpose of playing Ibanez, without the edge trem.


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 25, 2010)

Personally... I'd tap that! ... If I were right handed of course 

I'm a Yankees fan and I dig the minimalist style!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Hmmm... 26.5" scale... reverse headstock... string through TOM... EMG... why not just play a Schecter or ESP? To me, it just kind of defeats the purpose of playing Ibanez, without the edge trem.



I'd take a LACS over a MIK Schecter or ANY ESP any day.


----------



## Rogueleader (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not gonna shoot off my mouth about his playing abilities or his bands music, since I know very little about either. I will say that his demeanor in the RGD demo video was very off putting.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd take a LACS over a MIK Schecter or ANY ESP any day.



I'm not doubting the CS quality, but he basically took the specs from a Schecter/ESP playbook

It really doesn't jump out and say 'Ibanez' to me. If it weren't for the name on the headstock I'm sure some people would get confused, which kind of defeats the purpose of CS guitars, which is to advertise/sell production models...


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 25, 2010)

someone should swirl it before he gets home


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Feb 25, 2010)

If this was Dino's custom shop guitar without the NY inlay you guys would be nutting all over it.

I personally don't like the NY inlay but then again, I'm not from New York and he is so more power to him.

Jesse's a good dude and a way better player than he puts off in Emmure. He's sold a ton of records and toured the world over, he more than deserves a custom shop.

I'm just jealous ESP doesn't open up their custom shop their artists like me hahahaha


----------



## I_infect (Feb 25, 2010)

Empryrean said:


> someone should swirl it before he gets home





he would be upset.


----------



## schecter007 (Feb 25, 2010)

sic looking guitar and (be kind) im a fan of their plain, simple/crap music. Need to be in the mood tho haha


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 25, 2010)

that guy is such a mook.

fail ibanez..fail.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 25, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> If this was Dino's custom shop guitar without the NY inlay you guys would be nutting all over it.
> 
> I personally don't like the NY inlay but then again, I'm not from New York and he is so more power to him.
> 
> ...




Honestly, I like it... but I play Schecters and ESP's.

Don't know him/can't really comment on his playing ability, so I'll take your word for it as you would know better than most of us

I think the biggest gripe people have is that the music(Emmure) doesn't really make use of his talents, and therefore it's obvious Ibanez is using him as a figurehead, kinda like what they did with Korn back in the day and the K7s.


----------



## Demanufacture (Feb 25, 2010)

what a noob.

no trem + emmure is garbage band.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 25, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> If this was Dino's custom shop guitar without the NY inlay you guys would be nutting all over it.
> 
> I personally don't like the NY inlay but then again, I'm not from New York and he is so more power to him.
> 
> ...



jesse is def a good dude.

I'm going to rip on him next time he comes through for using a yankees logo when he should be repping a mets logo...damn dudes from queens.

other than that I dig the simplistic/minimalist look.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess I just don't get the hate for this guitar. 

Single active pickup, extended scale, "personalized" inlay, and "stereotypically" Metal paint job, kinds sounds like another Ibanez endorsee's model that typically, people go ape shit over. 

I can understand not liking the artist, especially on a guitar forum where high speed shredding is king. Though, is it too hard to understand that Emmure sell a fuck ton of music, and tour a lot?

As for Ibanez "failing", how so? Obviously enough people know about Emmure to hate on them. Not to mention, it's an artist's LACS, not Ibanez's design/specs.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Feb 25, 2010)

Does this guitar come with a flatbilled yankees hat?


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the Ibanez CS crew are high on wood dust  GOD that's a total waste of a guitar.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate black guitars, but short of that, I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> I hate black guitars, but short of that, I think it's pretty cool.


I'd rock it if I was in a pretty straight forward metal band and didn't need any extra's, without that damn yankees logo though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1873776 said:


> A TOM??? a NY inlay???? single pick up???EMG???still black ????



Emmure?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 25, 2010)

I_infect said:


> Hmmm... 26.5" scale... reverse headstock... string through TOM... EMG... why not just play a Schecter or ESP? To me, it just kind of defeats the purpose of playing Ibanez, without the edge trem.



Neck profile, body shape



AlexWadeWC said:


> If this was Dino's custom shop guitar without the NY inlay you guys would be nutting all over it.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess I just don't get the hate for this guitar.
> 
> Single active pickup, extended scale, "personalized" inlay, and "stereotypically" Metal paint job, kinds sounds like another Ibanez endorsee's model that typically, people go ape shit over.





Didn't Dino get a LACS with a TOM a while back? I remember seeing it in a thread and people talking about how awesome it was.

Not a fan of the band (or that inlay) but I don't see why everyone hates the guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> I honestly have no idea how the guitarist from Emmure got this guitar. There's this band, that came before Emmure, that did everything Emmure does better, and they're called The Acacia Strain. They should have some customs if he's getting one.



Both of those bands?


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> If this was Dino's custom shop guitar without the NY inlay you guys would be nutting all over it.
> 
> I personally don't like the NY inlay but then again, I'm not from New York and he is so more power to him.
> 
> ...



As decent and respectable as this comment is: Emmure still make me rage.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 25, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Does this guitar come with a flatbilled yankees hat?



i thought you were the dude from scale the summit. haha

i are tarded.

As far as the model i don't think jesse needs anything else...

its perfect for him.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 25, 2010)

Splinter8451 that was fucking epic 



wannabguitarist said:


> Neck profile, body shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't hate the guitar, I hate the person who plays it, the band he plays in and the inlay. It's a perfectly good guitar.



That being said, Ibanez can't just give guitars to EXTREMELY TALENTED PEOPLE who don't even play shows or sell records.

At least Misha is with Ibanez to even out the fail.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 25, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Splinter8451 that was fucking epic





Thank you thank you.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 25, 2010)

At least it doesn't have Emmure written all over it.


----------



## 8string (Feb 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess I just don't get the hate for this guitar.
> 
> Single active pickup, extended scale, "personalized" inlay, and "stereotypically" Metal paint job, kinds sounds like another Ibanez endorsee's model that typically, people go ape shit over.



Me neither tbh, inlay is cool too. who the hell wouldn't personalise their custom? I'd have the manchester united crest if I liked even having inlays on the neck 



MaxOfMetal said:


> is it too hard to understand that Emmure sell a fuck ton of music, and tour a lot?



Yes, it's very VERY hard to understand. I must be getting old.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> If this was Dino's custom shop guitar without the NY inlay you guys would be nutting all over it.
> 
> I personally don't like the NY inlay but then again, I'm not from New York and he is so more power to him.
> 
> ...



where can we hear his solo work? I saw Emmure headlining, went for After the Burial and Terrorhorse. I don't know if I stuck around for all of Emmure's set - it was bland and boring to me. I'd be interested in hearing this guy's more complex work, if it's available.

Your statement reminds me of John Mayer - write catchy pop songs for 14 year olds, get famous, make lots of money. Start blues trio, play what you're passionate about, garner respect from musicians and a little bit more money. Revert to writing pop albums when funds get low.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


>



this took me a while. epic facepalm is epic.


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 25, 2010)

such a horrible guitar player.....i know kids who are learning who deserve this endorsement more...


----------



## budda (Feb 26, 2010)

did you read alex's statement about jesse as a player? didn't think so.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 26, 2010)

I like everything on it except for the NY inlay. Oh and it could use a neck pickup.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh the douchebaggery of that inlay.


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 26, 2010)

budda said:


> Your statement reminds me of John Mayer - write catchy pop songs for 14 year olds, get famous, make lots of money. Start blues trio, play what you're passionate about, garner respect from musicians and a little bit more money. Revert to writing pop albums when funds get low.



Bottom line..puts money in his pockets! Can you blame him? I don't know if this is similar to what the guys in Emmure are doing, but hey, it wouldn't surprise me. As many of us in music can come to realize, sometimes the music you like to play doesn't always pay the bills.

And I love how NY is synonymous with douchbaggery ...


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2010)

In fairness, I'm kinda douchey.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 26, 2010)

That's nice.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks pretty cool, not a fan of the inlay but aside from that


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 26, 2010)

All I like is the reverse headstock.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 26, 2010)

I actually dig some of their stuff. : shrug:


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 26, 2010)

Why so much hatred guys? The simple fact is; he got an endorsement because he and his band are playing shows and selling records, and (for the most part) you guys don't have an endorsement because you are not. They have a decent sized amount of fans, which can help gain Ibanez some recognition for the new RGD line. I don't like Emmure, but I don't think he's a horrible player. Good for him for getting to make a living by playing guitar. It's something I wish I could do.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 26, 2010)

Shawn said:


> I actually dig some of their stuff. : shrug:



I really dug their first CD. They headlined a local show in NJ for like 15 kids and we played...never got into them until then.

One of the most fun shows ive ever played


----------



## Quantumface (Feb 26, 2010)

budda said:


> where can we hear his solo work? I saw Emmure headlining, went for After the Burial and Terrorhorse. I don't know if I stuck around for all of Emmure's set - it was bland and boring to me. I'd be interested in hearing this guy's more complex work, if it's available.
> 
> Your statement reminds me of John Mayer - write catchy pop songs for 14 year olds, get famous, make lots of money. Start blues trio, play what you're passionate about, garner respect from musicians and a little bit more money. Revert to writing pop albums when funds get low.




i think he just ment sold a ton of records and toured the world in emmure


----------



## bulb (Feb 26, 2010)

wow you guys really seem to hate emmure for the most part, hell if i didnt know any better i would think they set all of your parents on fire or something haha! yes their music is dirt simple but honestly it just grooves, especially live, i feel like the same part of me that enjoys the deftones enjoys emmure

dont get the inlay hate either but im not a basketball fan teehee

either way its a simple and nicely understated guitar and im sure it plays and sounds great if its anything like the rgd i tried!


----------



## Wound (Feb 26, 2010)

I really like it...beautiful guitar...the setup i would have choosen as well...maybe not the EMG, and definately not the inlay


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 26, 2010)

noted next time not to post any related emmure news ..  ... just wanted to let ppl see his custom not dis .. the whole band ... like bulb said it's groovy ..


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 26, 2010)

Personally, nothing against Emmure (admit to give a listen sometimes, but in a non-serious way kinda like when being nostalgic in a sarcastic way to some nu-metal stuff), but when i think that the label seems to push that groovy crap very hard (the name pops up whenever i read about the other bands, that actually seem to work hard for their music and deserve to stand out) while there are tons of amazing groups dying out because of the lack of support even though the group did their best... all that makes me channel my frustration towards Emmure 

Personally i think that only ppl with mad skills should get guitars for free. But then again, there has always been "those other" players who are in the same game but because of sales numbers, so why complain now?

But the axe's cool, and i'm into all kind of funny inlays. If I was still watching NHL i'd get the old Kings' logo


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Feb 26, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1873776 said:


> A TOM??? a NY inlay???? single pick up???EMG???still black ????



This. nuff said.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely not digging that guitar. I am sure it sounds good and plays killer, but aesthetically it just does not do it for me.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2010)

This thread is an embarrassment. This isn't Blabbermouth guys, show some tact. I don't particularly like the guitar or the band either, but who am I to tell a guy what custom he should or shouldn't get? The people saying WTF NO TREM? Newsflash jackass: some people prefer hardtails, is that concept so really difficult to grasp?

What the hell is wrong with you people? Who gives a shit if you don't approve of his custom or the band? It's his custom not yours. If you don't like it, save up for your own custom that you DO like. Don't think he's good enough to 'deserve' a custom? Then start a band and get endorsed yourself, that'll show 'em. This guitar wasn't built for any of you, so I don't know why this is getting so many of you upset. Who cares?

And Alex Wade is absolutely correct, this is almost the same guitar as one of Dino's customs that people flipped out over.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is an embarrassment. This isn't Blabbermouth guys, show some tact. I don't particularly like the guitar or the band either, but who am I to tell a guy what custom he should or shouldn't get? The people saying WTF NO TREM? Newsflash jackass: some people prefer hardtails, is that concept so really difficult to grasp?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people? Who gives a shit if you don't approve of his custom or the band? It's his custom not yours. If you don't like it, save up for your own custom that you DO like. Don't think he's good enough to 'deserve' a custom? Then start a band and get endorsed yourself, that'll show 'em. This guitar wasn't built for any of you, so I don't know why this is getting so many of you upset. Who cares?
> 
> And Alex Wade is absolutely correct, this is almost the same guitar as one of Dino's customs that people flipped out over.


Have to agree, kinda like me complaining about bulbs uber lame maple fretboard, It's just kind of the human way... I guess.

It's not a bad guitar at all, it is probably better than 80% of what this board has anyway.


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the rgd body style. I would love it if ibanez came out with a production rgd 7 string with a tom bridge! I would buy it instantly.


----------



## willyman101 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Slags off band and guitar without acknowledging they're more successful than myself*

Grow up, are we all 14 year old elitists?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is an embarrassment. This isn't Blabbermouth guys, show some tact. I don't particularly like the guitar or the band either, but who am I to tell a guy what custom he should or shouldn't get? The people saying WTF NO TREM? Newsflash jackass: some people prefer hardtails, is that concept so really difficult to grasp?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people? Who gives a shit if you don't approve of his custom or the band? It's his custom not yours. If you don't like it, save up for your own custom that you DO like. Don't think he's good enough to 'deserve' a custom? Then start a band and get endorsed yourself, that'll show 'em. This guitar wasn't built for any of you, so I don't know why this is getting so many of you upset. Who cares?
> 
> And Alex Wade is absolutely correct, this is almost the same guitar as one of Dino's customs that people flipped out over.





At least someone has a head on their shoulders.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea who this guitarist is, or what band is that .. I really don't even care to check them out... 

But I like the guitar ! Hell It's like a Ibanez COW7 with an inlay .. It looks GREAT ! 
Sebastian would change the 81-7 to a 707 and it's game !

EDIT: OK checked their myspace ... oh man  not my cup of tea...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 26, 2010)

willyman101 said:


> *Slags off band and guitar without acknowledging they're more successful than myself*
> 
> Grow up, are we all 14 year old elitists?



While you have a point.

I dislike the music and that guy's demeanor but I'd happily admit this guy has done more than I have but I feel that what he has done has been done before and you really can't drag something like that out for 10 more years. 

I'm not saying everyone has to be original and innovative, but, If 'Emmure' turned out to be some kind of nu-metal version of spinal tap...I wouldn't be suprised...It's very 'Parody-ish'.

Good on him for scoring a deal with Ibanez/LACS, he must have been stoked and at the end of the day, what we say doesn't make any difference at all, It's merely an opinion which we're sharing...so lets just chill out


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd just like to chime and say my hate for this guitar is not Emmure related:

Yankees inlay on (what the picture makes out to be) very light rosewood.
TOM.
Single EMG.
Black paint.

Not for me. Give it a fiery red colour, some passive Duncans and a Gibraltar and I'd be paying very high 4 digit amounts for a guitar like that made by LACS.


----------



## willyman101 (Feb 26, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> While you have a point.
> 
> I dislike the music and that guy's demeanor but I'd happily admit this guy has done more than I have but I feel that what he has done has been done before and you really can't drag something like that out for 10 more years.
> 
> ...



Yeah, true. It's all opinion but it's just ridiculous that people go on for so long about how plain a band is, they just can't accept that they're successful. Everyone knows it's been done before... I hate Emmure, I think they're total shite but I can't stand any of that continual breakdown stuff. I won't go on about it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure about the hate myself. I hate breakdowncore bands too, but when it comes to sig. guitars, I'm more focused on the quality of the guitars themselves. I'm not a fan of korn or deftone's music, but the sig guitars from those bands are top-notch. 

I say give the guitar a chance b4 u knock it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 26, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Not sure about the hate myself. I hate breakdowncore bands too, but when it comes to sig. guitars, I'm more focused on the quality of the guitars themselves. I'm not a fan of korn or deftone's music, but the sig guitars from those bands are top-notch.
> 
> I say give the guitar a chance b4 u knock it.



Good point.

But would you play the Zacky Vengeance Sig schecter?


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow. A hardtail 7-string black guitar with active electronics...

Boooring...


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 26, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Good point.
> 
> But would you play the Zacky Vengeance Sig schecter?



Or a Good Charlotte sig PRS


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 26, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Or a Good Charlotte sig PRS



Fuck that, give me a Paul Allender


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 26, 2010)

Very very sexy guitar. Without the stupid inlay of course. Simple is always beautiful in my book. Just checked Emmure out... Macho posturing.. I'm confused enough about life without watching people more confused and insecure than myself jump around like monkeys desperately trying to prove to other people that they aren't insecure. I don't watch WWF and I don't listen to it's musical equivalent. Rant aside though I'm feelin that guitar big time.

EDIT: this song is actually pretty decent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc_gDobdwSg


I think I just saw an awful live video when they were all acting tough and pretending to be all disturbed and sick and it made me embarrassed to be watching


----------



## audibleE (Feb 26, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> ...How did he get a custom? lol



Ibanez endorse'eez usually get one custom and one stock guitar. At that's what my buddy told me when he had a bass endorsement with them.


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 26, 2010)

emmure are all dildos


----------



## avenger (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure if I like those new lines or not. Overall guitar is complete fail though.


----------



## audibleE (Feb 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Did everyone in this thread forget how big company Custom Shops work?
> 
> Like them or not (I certainly don't like them too much, or this guitar), Emmure sell CDs, and sell tickets to shows. It's that simple.



DING DING DING!!!! YOU WIN!!!

That's exactly how you get endorsed. Has very little to do with your skills anymore, sadly it's true. If you can market yourself, sell CD's or get shit-tons of YouTube hits, your stats show that. Then you submit your stats to some companies... BINGO! They'll work with you. Mostly at an artist discount and not a full "here ya go" endorsement deal.

I used to get sooo pissed off about shitty guitarists/bands and how they worked the deal. Contacted ESP and Ibanez awhile back, and this is what they said:

1. You must be on a label.
2. You must have at least 150 shows already booked for the year.

Most national acts don't have that many shows. But yet an aquaintance of mine, had a name once, doesn't play out hardly ever and is still endorsed and getting 2 free guitars a year. Awesome huh?

If you know something different, I'd love to hear your take on all this.

ROCK ON!!!


----------



## JonnHatch (Feb 26, 2010)

1 question..

who the fuck is Emmure?


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 26, 2010)

JonnHatch said:


> 1 question..
> 
> who the fuck is Emmure?


A bunch of dildos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTxGiAiuXtY


----------



## Samer (Feb 26, 2010)

Bottom line guys this guitar was built to spec for the guitarist in Emmure, i don't particularly like the band or the guitar or really know anything about the guitar player; however it is in bad taste to be insulting to the guy in a public forum. 

How would i say it, "im glad you got the guitar you wanted man, congrats" and leave it at that, no need to be jerk about it.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 26, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> emmure are all dildos





JonnHatch said:


> 1 question..
> 
> who the fuck is Emmure?





Joker962 said:


> A bunch of dildos.




wow



the attitude around here has really taken a fucking nose dive the last couple of years. why not talk about the guitar and leave the guy and his band alone? the thread isn't even about them

these would not be the specs of my custom, but cool anyway, I like black guitars. not sure why anybody likes the yankees though


----------



## Krullnar (Feb 26, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> A bunch of dildos.




I wonder if those two patched things up. You know how relationships can get!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 26, 2010)

*This thread is a clear indication that the concentration of dicks has really grown on ss.org. I cannot believe the crap that's being said in this band by the members. This thread is about the guitar (which I think looks pretty sweet). This guitar is not your custom. Repeat after me - this guitar is not my custom guitar so why am my balls receding into my body turning me into a little bitch.

How is this guitar sooo different from a Dino CS? Is it just because you all don't like his band and the music he plays => he doesn't deserve the guitar and the guitar is soo *insert negative adjective*

 at the attitudes/swagger some guys have especially when the majority are kids/desk jockeys/guys who can't really play/ haters etc etc....

*


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> But would you play the Zacky Vengeance Sig schecter?





JaeSwift said:


> Or a Good Charlotte sig PRS



If the specs were something I could make use of, hell yeah. Why the fuck do I care what other people think of the name on my headstock if the guitar meets my need? That sounds like some really baby shit.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow that's actually pretty nice looking! I wish they'd make a string thru RGD7 on top of the trem model....that would definitely be a pair I'd want to own.

Now if only they'd start building this line w/mahogany


----------



## MikeH (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuck the Yankees.


----------



## Groff (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't dig the inlay, but that's his call.

However, the SWEET body carve and reverse headstock make up for it by a mile. That is a VERY clean guitar. I love satin black, and it keeps with the minimalist look of the guitar. If I would ever own an Ibanez, it would look something like this


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 26, 2010)

i really like it. ive been loosing interest in rg's lately but i like how simple it is.

i just read through this entire thread and i'm confused. i cant undestand taking shots at a band musically just because they arent super technical when their sound/scene is not super technical. around here (ct) there are a lot of bands like emmure, it's just a common sound. to me it's like pissing on robert johnson because he doesn't tap or complaining that the beatles never sweep pick. emmure's style is straight forward and simple because thats the muscial environment where they came from. i really don't know much about the "who ripped off who" topic regarding acacia and emmure but who cares? let acacia and emmure fight about it. neither one of the bands have an original sound or reinvented anything. you could have been at any local show in the last 5 years and heard a bunch of bands that sound like they do. did those bands rip off acacia? no, it's a typical sound for new england. 

personally i like the band musically and have nothing to say about jesse as a person because ive never met him or any other member of the band. it's fucking stupid to say "emmure are douche's" based on your opinion of their music or footage of a member demo'ing and instrument. even if you do know them personally and think they're assholes the thread was started about a guitar.

my


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't like it at all, its about as boring as you can get, don't like the Dino sig's for the same reason, plus I'm a red sox fan 

no reason to call them D-Bags or anything just cause they are crabcore:


----------



## bulb (Feb 26, 2010)

crab core? have you seen or heard emmure before?



djpharoah said:


> *This thread is a clear indication that the concentration of dicks has really grown on ss.org. I cannot believe the crap that's being said in this band by the members. This thread is about the guitar (which I think looks pretty sweet). This guitar is not your custom. Repeat after me - this guitar is not my custom guitar so why am my balls receding into my body turning me into a little bitch.
> 
> How is this guitar sooo different from a Dino CS? Is it just because you all don't like his band and the music he plays => he doesn't deserve the guitar and the guitar is soo *insert negative adjective*
> 
> ...



amen


----------



## Joeywilson (Feb 26, 2010)

i like how everyone's tune changed right after bulb chimed in 

Emmure has done things 80% of the people on here will never do. The rest of us arn't rockstars yet, so until then STFUNOOB (<----is that right?).
I'm not a huge fan of the band but I think it's absolutly killer that the guy got this from ibanez, good on him


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 26, 2010)

bulb said:


> crab core? have you seen or heard emmure before?




Yep! To me, massive breakdowns = crabcore....


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 26, 2010)

Chris Broderick said "Marketing is the key not ability." If the yankee inlay wasn't on their it would look so much better. But cool guitar none the less.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 26, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Chris Broderick said "Marketing is the key not ability."






In their view, they are making music that people are in to. Isn't that what any musician wants? Regardless of how good they are or what sound they're after...their work is appreciated, and because of that they get the perks that go with it.

I can't say I'm really into their sound, and that I'd really listen to them all that often...but I at least respect them enough for doing something that so far I have not been able to.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 26, 2010)

it actually looks just like the agile CS that won guitar of the month a few months back  you could easily get that guitar for quite a lot less.... *facepalm*


----------



## Dark_Matter (Feb 26, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> emmure are all dildos





Joker962 said:


> A bunch of dildos.



Why bother posting and getting yourself in trouble?


On topic:

This guitar is sexy aside from the NY logo..


----------



## liamh (Feb 26, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> it actually looks just like the agile CS that won guitar of the month a few months back  you could easily get that guitar for quite a lot less.... *facepalm*


There's a whole lot more to a guitars quality than just the specs


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 26, 2010)

6o66er said:


> In their view, they are making music that people are in to. Isn't that what any musician wants? Regardless of how good they are or what sound they're after...their work is appreciated, and because of that they get the perks that go with it.
> 
> I can't say I'm really into their sound, and that I'd really listen to them all that often...but I at least respect them enough for doing something that so far I have not been able to.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 26, 2010)

It does look sorta like Ricks Custom Agile... But no FR/locking nut...
I would rather Have the AGILE..... go figure...


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's a pretty sweet guitar, I personally wouldn't put the inlay on it but to each his own. As for Jesse, congrats to him for getting a custom, I dig Emmure's older stuff, didn't listen to their new album though.


----------



## bulb (Feb 26, 2010)

audibleE said:


> DING DING DING!!!! YOU WIN!!!
> 
> That's exactly how you get endorsed. Has very little to do with your skills anymore, sadly it's true. If you can market yourself, sell CD's or get shit-tons of YouTube hits, your stats show that. Then you submit your stats to some companies... BINGO! They'll work with you. Mostly at an artist discount and not a full "here ya go" endorsement deal.
> 
> ...



you are spittin troof!
keep in mind guys (and to a lot of you im probably not saying anything new here), but regardless of what it may look like or what you may wish it was, these companies are businesses, to be successful they need to market efficiently, you look at what the endorsees are giving them and its cheap but efficient advertising at the cost of a few free guitars, but in return they are getting the promotion. If you are super talented but have no buzz and dont play many shows nationally, there is no incentive for a large corporation to endorse you because there is nothing to be gained on the corporation's side, and businesses dont make money off of goodwill.

emmure are a pretty huge metal band at the moment and pack clubs quite easily, they have a lot of influence and are constantly doing interviews, photo shoots and whatnot, any guitar company would want them to be reppin their product as it is incredibly relevant to their demographic, so that is the basis of their relationship.

now im sure a lot of you know all of this already, but im getting the sense that a few of you dont really realize how much of an emphasis there is on the "business" in "music business", and i feel like one reason why a lot of people who could have been potentially very successful might squander that opportunity is because they forget just how important a role the "business" side plays.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 26, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I think it's a pretty sweet guitar, I personally wouldn't put the inlay on it but to each his own. As for Jesse, congrats to him for getting a custom, I dig Emmure's older stuff, didn't listen to their new album though.



you should give it a listen. im sure most people on this thread hated it but i liked it a lot, especially "i thought you met telly" "r2deepthroat" "sunday bacon" and "don't be one"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is an embarrassment. This isn't Blabbermouth guys, show some tact. I don't particularly like the guitar or the band either, but who am I to tell a guy what custom he should or shouldn't get? The people saying WTF NO TREM? Newsflash jackass: some people prefer hardtails, is that concept so really difficult to grasp?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people? Who gives a shit if you don't approve of his custom or the band? It's his custom not yours. If you don't like it, save up for your own custom that you DO like. Don't think he's good enough to 'deserve' a custom? Then start a band and get endorsed yourself, that'll show 'em. This guitar wasn't built for any of you, so I don't know why this is getting so many of you upset. Who cares?
> 
> And Alex Wade is absolutely correct, this is almost the same guitar as one of Dino's customs that people flipped out over.


 
 You have a habit of summarising my feelings about a whole thread. Nice one.

I wouldn't get this guitar, but it is a CUSTOM made to HIS specs, not a production model. Its not a waste of a guitar, because its what he wanted. Don't like the band, but its all good more LACS out there is nice whatever they may be.


EDIT - Checked em out. Nice music, don't dig the vocals. They could get someone more fitting.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 26, 2010)

while i dont dig a gaudy inlay like that, i think its smart he got a yankees inlay and not like the band's initials or something. i always figured that band logos on instruments are like a girls name as a tattoo.. if you break up why have something like that around. i dig the guitar (as a lover of fixed bridges), however i would recess the bridge, add a neck pup (a passive set) and make it green shadow flat.... yeah


----------



## Riffer (Feb 26, 2010)

Bulb is right in every way. I work at PRS and I know alot of people hate Nickelback and Creed but they get all kinds of free one off crazy guitars (Chad Kroeger has a handful of sweet 7 stringers). And I dont really care for the bands either but they have helped us out alot over the years since both of those bands are huge. I am glad they endorse our product because it gives us more publicity. So why I might despise Emmures' music, I cant knock Jesse for getting that guitar and Ibanez for giving it to him. But thats just me.


----------



## groph (Feb 26, 2010)

guitar is so gangsta


----------



## helly (Feb 26, 2010)

Withholding my opinions on Emmure, the guitar's not bad at all. I really like the RGD body style, and I think it looks great minimalist.

I'd lose the inlay, mostly because I'm a Cubs fan, I'd like an ebony or maple fretboard, and the finish is killing me. Can't stand black guitars these days, I'd definitely go with a natural finish on something like that if it were mine.

All in all, not a big Emmure fan, but I can't hate. Jesse's a legit dude, and he's done the work to earn every bit of it, regardless whether or not you like the music. Enjoy.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2010)

Could not agree more Bulb. It's always about business when it comes to endorsements and things like that. People put way too much stock into the emotional side of things. You have to do whats in the best interest of the band, and hooking up with a company who can help give you exposure and free/discounted gear can help a lot. If Ibanez wants to cut Mick Thomson a six-figure check, that's awesome for Mick Thomson. He earned it, his band is huge. It's not that he hated his BC Rich customs all of a sudden, he got a good deal and Ibanez made him a guitar he liked also so win-win. No reason to hate on someone for making the best living they can via honest means.

It's not always about which company you think is best. Companies like Ibanez or ESP can make great custom guitars so there's no reason to turn them down if they're offering you a good deal. It doesn't mean you pull an Malmsteen and instantly make like the company you were aligned with previously sucks, it's just business (or in some cases, business + egos).



Riffer said:


> Bulb is right in every way. I work at PRS and I know alot of people hate Nickelback and Creed but they get all kinds of free one off crazy guitars (Chad Kroeger has a handful of sweet 7 stringers). And I dont really care for the bands either but they have helped us out alot over the years since both of those bands are huge. I am glad they endorse our product because it gives us more publicity. So why I might despise Emmures' music, I cant knock Jesse for getting that guitar and Ibanez for giving it to him. But thats just me.



You work at PRS? Cool, what do you do there? I'm a PRS dealer so I'm curious


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 26, 2010)

Despite what Bulb, Nick, Mesh and all the others have said, i still don't like the guitar. 

I am pretty jealous that the guy gets to Demo the RGD and gets a custom as well. He kinda has the RGD series all to himself so far. gives him a little more identity i guess.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Why so much hatred guys? The simple fact is; he got an endorsement because he and his band are playing shows and selling records, and (for the most part) you guys don't have an endorsement because you are not. They have a decent sized amount of fans, which can help gain Ibanez some recognition for the new RGD line. I don't like Emmure, but I don't think he's a horrible player. Good for him for getting to make a living by playing guitar. It's something I wish I could do.



This pretty much says it all for me. They're not my favorite band, by any means, but I do listen to them on occasion. 

I like the guitar, personally, except for the inlay. But of course, it's his guitar and he can do whatever he wants with it!

I'm starting to wonder how I won GOTM with what some of you guys are saying about his guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Despite what Bulb, Nick, Mesh and all the others have said, i still don't like the guitar.
> 
> I am pretty jealous that the guy gets to Demo the RGD and gets a custom as well. He kinda has the RGD series all to himself so far. gives him a little more identity i guess.



I don't think any of us like the guitar either bro, I think you're kind of missing the point. It's fine to say you don't like the guitar, but people are being over-the-top with the hate. There's nothing to be offended by, it's not a production model so who gives a damn if it sucks, you know?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> You work at PRS? Cool, what do you do there? I'm a PRS dealer so I'm curious



Looking at his user title, I'm gonna guess he inspects the SE guitars?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 26, 2010)

I understand. But one has to wonder what the point of the thread is then...

Someone posts pictures of a guitar made for someone that a majority of users do not like, with specs that (so far it seems) no body likes. What are the expected responses?

Obvious answer is that we shouldn't post anything at all, but i guess that ship has sailed.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 26, 2010)

sports and guitar just dont mix ... nothing says "metal" like a sports logo.. 
I like the guitar just fine.. 
My openion of their musics is "trendy breakdown after breakdown" + "the clean vocals kill me"


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 26, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Looking at his user title, I'm gonna guess he inspects the SE guitars?



Ah, I didn't look over there.



Customisbetter said:


> I understand. But one has to wonder what the point of the thread is then...
> 
> Someone posts pictures of a guitar made for someone that a majority of users do not like, with specs that (so far it seems) no body likes. What are the expected responses?
> 
> Obvious answer is that we shouldn't post anything at all, but i guess that ship has sailed.



OR.... people could voice their disapproval with more class. You can state a negative opinion on something without all the over-the-top nonsense. You're still missing the point I think. There's a ton of bands/guitars/amps I don't care for, but it's easier to just not say anything instead of getting riled up and going on a hateful diatribe.

No one loathes breakdowncore more than me, but I respect the notion that people are allowed to like different things than me.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 26, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> There's a ton of bands/guitars/amps I don't care for, but it's easier to just not say anything instead of getting riled up and going on a hateful diatribe.
> 
> No one loathes breakdowncore more than me, but I respect the notion that people are allowed to like different things than me.





I try to not say anything about bands I don't like.. well.. considering most of them are popular here I think it's a good idea 




Rick said:


> I'm starting to wonder how I won GOTM with what some of you guys are saying about his guitar.



Let's see
Rick Visitor knows Dino -> GOTM nomination and win -> Free FF tickets -> Rick is Awesome


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm starting to wonder how I won GOTM with what some of you guys are saying about his guitar.


You're not in a band called Emmure..


----------



## MikeH (Feb 26, 2010)

2004:


2007:


That's my sole reason for hating this band. And you can bitch and moan about how stupid of a reason it is, but I don't give a shit.

As for the specific topic about the guitar, I would love it without the inlay. That just kills it for me since I'm a Sox fan.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Fucking hot. I like it. Good for that guy!


----------



## Riffer (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm an SE Inspector


----------



## hairychris (Feb 26, 2010)

Hehehe... Hmmm, PRS 7 please!

As a note, I know nothing about Emmure but don't really like the guitar. I HATE TOM BRIDGES. If Dino's got a similar specced one I won't like that either. 

Anyway, his instrument, his endorsement, his choice!


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> you should give it a listen. im sure most people on this thread hated it but i liked it a lot, especially "i thought you met telly" "r2deepthroat" "sunday bacon" and "don't be one"



I will have to check out their myspace, I know they got some new members, I wonder if that effected their sound at all.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 26, 2010)

they're using the logo for more than just the inlay, they've got it on their merch too













so it kind of ties in more than just "i like the yankees".


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 26, 2010)

isnt the NY logo a yankee's trademark? copywrited.. ect? i wouldnt know... i just expect it to be....


----------



## audibleE (Feb 26, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> sports and guitar just dont mix ... nothing says "metal" like a sports logo..
> I like the guitar just fine..
> My openion of their musics is "trendy breakdown after breakdown" + "the clean vocals kill me"



Can we also vote that wearing hockey jerseys or any sports jersey with the punisher logo, be banned from stage across the planet?

Hhahahah!!"Mehhh but I like comic books... meeeeeh!!!!" Bahaha!


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 26, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Good point.
> 
> But would you play the Zacky Vengeance Sig schecter?



No, because I only like a few select Schecters. I've also never seen the Good Charlotte sig but if it has the spec and looks that I like, then yeah I'd rock it.


In this case though, this guitar is NOT a production model. It's made just for the Emmure guitarist, so why are u guys acting like you wanna throw it into boston harbor in protest? It's just a vehicle for Emmure to make their brand of music and for Ibanez to get it's name out there more. 

I say, 'dislike the guitarist, not the guitar!'. By blaming the guitar, you guys should set your whole collection on fire because THAT'S what keeping you from fortune, fame, and the ability to shred.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't see how sports and metal don't mix... When I want to get pumped up when I'm playing sports with friends or working out, I blast some Misery Index or something. And either way, Meshuggah's been rocking out with hockey jerseys on for years, and nobody gave them shit for it, so I don't see why it's a problem now...

Back to the guitar, I think it looks pretty cool, tbh. I'll also listen Emmure from time to time and enjoy it, but not enough to have checked out any albums after Goodbye to the Gallows, because I know it'll all just be more of the same  I don't really care about the inlay either. I don't hate it, but I definitely wouldn't put it on my guitar.


----------



## BenInKY (Feb 26, 2010)

I think this joke writes itself:

Manure.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 26, 2010)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> What a waste of money. I'm sorry, but for a custom shop, that thing sure is boring to look at. And a baseball inlay? Cmon..



The New York Yankees logo represents a whole lot more than just the Yankees. New York City sports represent an identity for millions and millions of people. Its about where they come from as much as the team they like.


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Feb 26, 2010)

Gimme another pickup and get rid of the inlay and it'd be a metal machine.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 26, 2010)

this guitar + neck pickup + offset abalone dots (like Ibanez's S-series, but with two dots on the 12th fret) = my dream guitar!

oh - a paintless neck too!


<3


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Feb 26, 2010)

meh..


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 26, 2010)

People forget that it is HIS custom not yours. He obviously likes it. Thats all that matters.
Ibanez new what they where getting into when they made it.

Personally I don't mind it. I would change a couple things but I like it.

I do like the music this guys makes and I realize he isn't much of a player but still


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 26, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I blast some Misery Index or something.



holy shit i am missing them play right now.  snowed in.

i also agree that sport + metal =


----------



## Loomer (Feb 26, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> I think this joke writes itself:
> 
> Manure.



Well played sir, well played indeed.


----------



## budda (Feb 26, 2010)

My thoughts have already been voiced.

What I want to know is - are the Yankees aware of this guitar with this logo? I wouldn't be suprised if at least one of them did in fact play guitar, and maybe they'd be interested in this one.


----------



## Joel (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm loving the new RGD shape.
The guitar is pretty nice too (except for the inlay), and as has already been mentioned, it looks like one of Dino's LACS.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2010)

hairychris said:


> I HATE TOM BRIDGES. If Dino's got a similar specced one I won't like that either.



He actually has some at his house.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 26, 2010)

The guitar looks great save for the NY logo, but then again I kinda don't like baseball at all,. but i'm sure it's pure win to fans of the band and people from their hometown that have been fans since their start.

I personally would've loved to see this guitar with that blue finish they had, but then again, this isn't my guitar, so.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2010)

I should ask him to do an interview just to piss all the haters off.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 26, 2010)

Who, Jesse? I would love to see that, and have him address any question of his playing ability. It would be a testament to his character, and just may win some of us over...

I really don't have an opinion either way, other than I don't think this guitar resembles an Ibanez. It would just be neat to hear from the new 7 string Ibanez spokesperson, because that is how Ibanez seems to be presenting him.


----------



## Rick (Feb 26, 2010)

^I think I'm going to do it.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 26, 2010)

Do it... have some great, mature questions. It's a shame that he almost has to validate himself as a player here to get any respect from us though. I never knew he played 7s until I saw the RGD vid.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 26, 2010)

^He never played 7s under the RGD vid.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 26, 2010)

So he was a 6 player until now?


----------



## quasarwaves (Feb 26, 2010)

RGDs are sexy as hell.

however, imo, that is almost as bad a design as the noodles signature duct tape thing


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 27, 2010)

I_infect said:


> So he was a 6 player until now?



Nah, he always played Ibanez 7's.


----------



## Origin (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't flame me for this, don't mean to offend...

Who the fuck is Emmure?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

Just so we're all on the same page, everyone is aware that this guitar is a ONE OFF LACS guitar, and in no way shape or form a "Signature" model of any kind, and will never be offered to the general public, right?



Origin said:


> Don't flame me for this, don't mean to offend...
> 
> Who the fuck is Emmure?



Ummm...........just start on the first page. They've been discussed and links to their MySpace and some YouTube videos have been posted.


----------



## yetti (Feb 27, 2010)

The fail in this thread is beyond epic. Seriously, people. 


I'd also like to echo Alex. Jesse is a good dude.


----------



## Detuned0 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> 2004:
> 
> 
> 2007:




That is pretty bad. I still like both bands however. I was really into Chimaira's "Pass Out Of Existence" album and Emmure for some reason reminds me of that stuff.

Like others have said, hella cool guitar/bad inlay.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 27, 2010)

I do not see the connection.... 
Chimaira > Emmure
Not even close...


----------



## Detuned0 (Feb 27, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I do not see the connection....
> Chimaira > Emmure
> Not even close...



Agreed. I referred to Chimaira's first official album which was on 7's and in Drop A, and to most people sucked.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 27, 2010)

I remember having the chimaira demo for an early album... At every guitar solo ... a big announcer voice said "CHIMAIRA! The Impossiblility of reason. In stores this may!"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 27, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I do not see the connection....
> Chimaira > Emmure
> Not even close...



Yeah...

Resurrection is a masterpiece.


----------



## bulb (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^I think I'm going to do it.



I 100% think you should do it. Im going to be brutally honest for a sec and say that i would put money on the fact that if Jesse was even a semi regular poster here, he/emmure wouldnt get 1/100th of the hate they do. Hell i think if people realized that he lurks here, the same would be true. (spoiler!!)
Why? Because hes an awesome fuckin dude, super chill and a gear freak. Obsesses over tone like the rest of us, constantly tweaking trying to get his rig to sound even more monstrous (and djenty for that matter!). And god does his rig sound fucking awesome, i swear i picked up a 6505 just because of how his rig sounded on Thrash and Burn.

At any rate i just find it amazing how hate seems to blindly work its way into these forums, it becomes cool/expected to hate certain bands/people and then that prevents people from forming objective opinions about them. Now dont get me wrong, im not saying that everyone would dig emmure, its definitely not everyone's cup o' joe, but what with all this hate and drama about them and Acacia Strain going about, i feel like a lot of people havent given them a fair chance. Maybe this interview would be a good chance for him to come out and attempt to level the playing field both as emmure's guitarist and as an everyday gear nerd.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

bulb said:


> I 100% think you should do it. Im going to be brutally honest for a sec and say that i would put money on the fact that if Jesse was even a semi regular poster here, he/emmure wouldnt get 1/100th of the hate they do. Hell i think if people realized that he lurks here, the same would be true. (spoiler!!)
> Why? Because hes an awesome fuckin dude, super chill and a gear freak. Obsesses over tone like the rest of us, constantly tweaking trying to get his rig to sound even more monstrous (and djenty for that matter!). And god does his rig sound fucking awesome, i swear i picked up a 6505 just because of how his rig sounded on Thrash and Burn.
> 
> At any rate i just find it amazing how hate seems to blindly work its way into these forums, it becomes cool/expected to hate certain bands/people and then that prevents people from forming objective opinions about them. Now dont get me wrong, im not saying that everyone would dig emmure, its definitely not everyone's cup o' joe, but what with all this hate and drama about them and Acacia Strain going about, i feel like a lot of people havent given them a fair chance. Maybe this interview would be a good chance for him to come out and attempt to level the playing field both as emmure's guitarist and as an everyday gear nerd.



could not agree with you more.

esp on the 6505/5150 end. He turned me on to those 5+years ago. On the gbttg cd the tone was HUGE.

(I spoke to him about rigs ages ago Ben knew next to nothing in comparison to jesse....and jesse was high as hell.)


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

I say do the interview as well. i would really like to see him make up for the Ibanez RGD video. It DEFINITELY didn't show him in the best light imo.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 27, 2010)

bulb said:


> I 100% think you should do it. Im going to be brutally honest for a sec and say that i would put money on the fact that if Jesse was even a semi regular poster here, he/emmure wouldnt get 1/100th of the hate they do. Hell i think if people realized that he lurks here, the same would be true. (spoiler!!)



Amen. And to add to that I think many many more lurk here, for different reasons... marketing, mostly... but this place is the best place to get advice for gear, and the level of most of the players is unmatched. Where else can you have in depth discussions amongst guys such as Shane Gibson, Buz from Unearth, Alex from Whitechapel, the legend himself Bulb? And at the other end is guys like Frank Falbo, who brought us the Duncan Blackout 8s, Kurt from Agile who basically caters to every oddball request we have, and Dave Weiner(I actually saw a FS thread of his, and people were hating on him for not posting references). These are just the known posters We have a great little community here; this thread just makes us look like snobby little 14 year olds, begging our parents for a 7 string.

In regards to the guitar and player in question, I have more of a problem with Ibanez in general, and it just seems like a blatant attempt on their part to use Jesse as cashcow to sell the new RGD line... _because_ his band is popular. Before this model and the vid, I haven't heard Ibanez say much about him as far as promotion or advertising. If an interview is done I'd love to hear his take on it. But regardless of musical flavors I'd love to see him here, posting.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

MySpace - www.myspace.com/827739

tell'em haha


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

bulb said:


> I 100% think you should do it.





Customisbetter said:


> I say do the interview as well. i would really like to see him make up for the Ibanez RGD video. It DEFINITELY didn't show him in the best light imo.





I_infect said:


> Amen.



Time to work my magic. 



Ricky_Gallows said:


> MySpace - www.myspace.com/827739
> 
> tell'em haha



Myspace sucks, the only reason I'm still on is to keep tabs on bands. 

I know how to get ahold of him.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like the RGD shape and that shade of black makes it look hot as hell, but other than that I'm not too fussed.

It's worth keeping in mind that Ibanez endorsees are placed on different tiers that determine the sort of shit they're entitled to from LACS and Ibanez in general, and that he still has to pay for the guitar in the end, so it's not like the dude could go crazy even if he wanted to. I remember reading about some other guy recently who wanted LACS to give him Becker-style number inlays but LACS turned him down.

As for all this bullshit regarding Jesse/Emmure, I seriously don't understand how people have have such huge hard-ons for one deathcore band and be so abusive towards another slightly different one. I used to think the whole nu-metal thing was bad but at least those baggy-pants wimps weren't abusing Spineshank fans for not listening to fuckin' Stabbing Westward or whatever. This forum is not hosted in some junior-school cafeteria so keep all this pseudo-hardcore, Madball-wannabe, Jersey Shore bullshit to yourselves, especially in threads like this where it's not even relevant. I feel like banning half this thread purely out of spite

(Oh yeah, and Rick, you totally have my permission to do that interview with Jesse that you definitely asked me about)


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> Time to work my magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tht was'nt for you it was for the dude saying he'd love to see him posting here. Because i would like that as well...


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> tht was'nt for you it was for the dude saying he'd love to see him posting here. Because i would like that as well...



Gotcha. If I can arrange this, I'll let him know. 

BTW, DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDorian, check yo PMs.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

haha k awesome!


----------



## I_infect (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> tht was'nt for you it was for the dude saying he'd love to see him posting here. Because i would like that as well...



I'm sure I'm not the only one who would make him feel welcome, and I doubt anyone would have the balls to call him a 'mook' or something if he's here, contributing. I'm sure as well there is more to him guitar-wise than Emmure. I'm in no way a spokesman for the forum but I have every confidence in Rick's interview skills, the Mods abilities to keep everyone in check with their egos.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who would make him feel welcome, and I doubt anyone would have the balls to call him a 'mook' or something if he's here, contributing. I'm sure as well there is more to him guitar-wise than Emmure. I'm in no way a spokesman for the forum but I have every confidence in Rick's interview skills, the Mods abilities to keep everyone in check with their egos.



def dude. Not to mention in many instances even if you hate a band if the people in the band are cool...it's extremely hard to be a dick to them jus cuz.


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> I will say that his demeanor in the RGD demo video was very off putting.





Customisbetter said:


> I say do the interview as well. i would really like to see him make up for the Ibanez RGD video. It DEFINITELY didn't show him in the best light imo.





He seemed nice enough. 

EDIT: Also, with all the trash talking and whatnot, I'm surprised it took 175 posts for this video to show up.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> EDIT: Also, with all the trash talking and whatnot, I'm surprised it took 175 posts for this video to show up.



The video actually has its own thread somewhere. 



I_infect said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one who would make him feel welcome



Any person contributing here is cool with me, I don't give a shit who you are as long as that person can be respectful of other people's opinions. 


I_infect said:


> I doubt anyone would have the balls to call him a 'mook' or something if he's here, contributing



Kinda like the internet tough guy thing.



I_infect said:


> I'm in no way a spokesman for the forum but I have every confidence in Rick's interview skills, the Mods abilities to keep everyone in check with their egos.



I had to rep this, makes me feel pretty good that my work is being appreciated. 

BTW, I sent Jesse a message a little while ago. If you don't like him having an interview here, deal with it. Take your ass to HC and STFU.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 27, 2010)

after seeing that video i actually really want one of those new rgd's. i thought they were ugly from the pics ive seen but damn that is a nice looking guitar.

and as a fan i cant wait to see what turns out with this interview


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

He hasn't told me yes or no yet, let's just keep the fingers crossed for now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

Why is there this big thing about Emmure and The Acacia Strain? I checked out some Emmure vids to see whether I liked em, and all the comments are pretty much Emmure VS TAS :s I've heard about a fued but I don't get it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> He seemed nice enough.
> 
> EDIT: Also, with all the trash talking and whatnot, I'm surprised it took 175 posts for this video to show up.




I am sure he is a great guy. Other people have said so, plus he plays in a band and has a Lacs endorsement.

my comment was based on my internet elitism saying he looked lost with that guitar. I still think they should have reshot it or given him a few takes before publishing it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Got the interview, it now has its own thread. 

Anyway, I think the guitar is pretty slick, that being said, I'm quite happy with my Agile and I plan on using it for a long time.

BTW, Jesse might be joining our little hideaway.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Someone posts pictures of a guitar made for someone that a majority of users do not like, with specs that (so far it seems) no body likes. What are the expected responses?


The responses would've been different if this was a CS for Dino...


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think everyone would like pics of a Dino LACS. Someone would find something they didn't like about it.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 27, 2010)

Remember when Slipknot first came out (along with the whole ''Nu-metal'' hype)? Remember how many people ripped on Mick Thomson and Jim Root for being 3 chord wonders with no ability to play the guitar what-so-ever?

Remember that when they actually started showing what they can do, techniques wise, most of those people shut up?

Not every band requires technical and intricate lead guitars. If it did, then every band out there might as well be called ''Born of Osiris'' or any of the bands that base their music around these things (and mind you I am a big fan of BoO).

I don't think Emmure is an awesome band, but I don't think they suck either. I like some of their rhytm parts, sometimes simple riffs can be very effective and they seem to handle that well. I just wish they moved away a little from the dissonant sounds but I'm pretty sure they'll grow over the years.


----------



## Duraesu (Feb 27, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is an embarrassment. This isn't Blabbermouth guys, show some tact. I don't particularly like the guitar or the band either, but who am I to tell a guy what custom he should or shouldn't get? The people saying WTF NO TREM? Newsflash jackass: some people prefer hardtails, is that concept so really difficult to grasp?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you people? Who gives a shit if you don't approve of his custom or the band? It's his custom not yours. If you don't like it, save up for your own custom that you DO like. Don't think he's good enough to 'deserve' a custom? Then start a band and get endorsed yourself, that'll show 'em. This guitar wasn't built for any of you, so I don't know why this is getting so many of you upset. Who cares?
> 
> And Alex Wade is absolutely correct, this is almost the same guitar as one of Dino's customs that people flipped out over.





+1


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 27, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Remember when Slipknot first came out (along with the whole ''Nu-metal'' hype)? Remember how many people ripped on Mick Thomson and Jim Root for being 3 chord wonders with no ability to play the guitar what-so-ever?
> 
> Remember that when they actually started showing what they can do, techniques wise, most of those people shut up?
> 
> ...



I don't remember Slipknot taking a ripping. Guys like Mick Thomson and Wes Borland were always respected for their ridiculous rhythm chops (I still think Mick Thomson is one of the heaviest sounding guitars ever), it was the talentless slop mongers who dragged the genre down into derision. That and Fred Durst's posturing.


----------



## dutchguts (Feb 27, 2010)

Really? how did he manage this?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 27, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Remember when Slipknot first came out (along with the whole ''Nu-metal'' hype)? Remember how many people ripped on Mick Thomson and Jim Root for being 3 chord wonders with no ability to play the guitar what-so-ever?
> 
> Remember that when they actually started showing what they can do, techniques wise, most of those people shut up?
> 
> ...




Smart post dude.  Slipknot have become a scapegoat for people to take out their frustration of failure on. Wes Borland has written some of the biggest rhythm parts of all time. That guy has got groovus maximus


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

I just saw this on Jesse's FB page.







I like how the caption said, "here you go, ss.org" 

It's a 27" one piece neckthru.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

Shinto said:


> The responses would've been different if this was a CS for Dino...



Mine wouldn't have been. 



Rick said:


> Got the interview, it now has its own thread.
> 
> Anyway, I think the guitar is pretty slick, that being said, I'm quite happy with my Agile and I plan on using it for a long time.
> 
> BTW, Jesse might be joining our little hideaway.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> I just saw this on Jesse's FB page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a nice ass shot...

Impressed it's neck through.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice job giving a custom to a guy that just plays acacia strain ripoff breakdowns ibanez.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2010)

^Don't know if troll.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 27, 2010)

I just read into the whole Emmure vs Acacia feud, that is some pathetic shit right there. Both bands are fucking terrible too, go figure.


----------



## Gitte (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats a nice custom 
But i don't like this Acacia Strain vx Emmure thing. They both do their thing and evereybody has to exept that i guess..
music-wise i like acacia strain more but this doesn't belong here 
thats a nice freaking axe


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Nice job giving a custom to a guy that just plays acacia strain ripoff breakdowns ibanez.



His band actually makes money. Is your band touring the country anytime soon?


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 27, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I don't remember Slipknot taking a ripping. Guys like Mick Thomson and Wes Borland were always respected for their ridiculous rhythm chops (I still think Mick Thomson is one of the heaviest sounding guitars ever), it was the talentless slop mongers who dragged the genre down into derision. That and Fred Durst's posturing.



I distinctly remember back in the day (I used to be a member of Taborama.com/forums if that rings a bell) they were being ripped on a lot, back when they were considered ''new bands''.

I think now, with time, people started respecting that you don't always need to play technical stuff to just write a great riff and thus they respect Wes and Mick.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 27, 2010)

Gitte said:


> Thats a nice custom
> But i don't like this Acacia Strain vx Emmure thing. They both do their thing and evereybody has to exept that i guess..
> music-wise i like acacia strain more but this doesn't belong here
> thats a nice freaking axe



lol, i just read up on some of that stuff as well. wtf is wrong with people these days? A metal diss track? really? And you guys don't think the silly comments in this thread go hand in hand with the way these bands represent themselves?

To expand on that... think megadeth. Basically any megadeth/metallica thread is going to descend into a Mustaine is a douche thread... simply because, thats the way the guy represents his band. Every interview they do, he's knocking/griefing on somebody... some bands just surround themselves with a negative aura. I happen to like the guys work, but if he didn't give off such a negative vibe and feud, argue, complain.. etc etc. his band would likely be in even better standing now and likely wouldn't attract as much hate.

I personally don't like either band, but they are decent enough and IMO they sound similar, but I'd say thats a far cry from stealing songs. There are tons of bands that sound similar, but I think it's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 27, 2010)

I remember when Vince Neil from Motley Crue challenged Axl Rose to a fight

There's no such thing as bad publicity I guess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ_yJnvFGZ0

People take sides, and it sells records


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 27, 2010)

cyril v said:


> lol, i just read up on some of that stuff as well. wtf is wrong with people these days? A metal diss track? really? And you guys don't think the silly comments in this thread go hand in hand with the way these bands represent themselves?
> 
> I personally don't like either band, but they are decent enough and IMO they sound similar, but I'd say thats a far cry from stealing songs. There are tons of bands that sound similar, but I think it's a bit of a stretch.



well the "ripping off" mostly happened on the bands first two LP's. 

listen to acacias 3750 than Emmures goodbye to the gallows.
honestly there is only one track that is very similar (in the intro) the rest is just in a similar style.

I like both bands and don't really care about the beef.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 27, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> well the "ripping off" mostly happened on the bands first two LP's.
> 
> listen to acacias 3750 than Emmures goodbye to the gallows.
> honestly there is only one track that is very similar (in the intro) the rest is just in a similar style.
> ...



seems like such a silly thing to beef about though... you would think two bands with similar styles would get along better because they have a similar music vision in common. 

ehh. no more offtopic for me.


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the RGD alot. He has the same specs I would get If I was lucky enough to get one. Except for the inlay.

I don't know how old most of you guys are(I'm 26) but the whole "elitist" "my genre is better than your genre" attitude goes away with age most of the time. I used to be like that when I was 15 haha. I respect musicians even if I don't dig their music. In the real world you can't treat someone shitty just because of their musical tastes or their skill level. Jesse seemed like a nice enough guy on the video to me. And the few musicians on this board that have met him said he was a good guy, so I don't get all the hate. He is doing what he wants to do! And he has a great endorsement deal. Good for him! Not all music has to be technical. Most music is not original. We are all guilty of it in my opinion.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2010)

The amount of childish jealousy in this thread is horrific. It's a sad sad day on SSO. 

If this was another member's NGD, or from some unheard of basement shredder would this kind of nonsense be going on?

By the way, checked the MySpace band pages of some of those who have been slagging the guitar, and it's owner. Boy, you guys really are jealous.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2010)

Joker962 said:


> A bunch of dildos.




Christ, I swear this guy is posting what we're all thinking but too afraid to post ourselves 

holy fucking hell, 12 pages in like 24 hours...rediculous.



Esp Griffyn said:


> I just read into the whole Emmure vs Acacia feud, that is some pathetic shit right there. Both bands are fucking terrible too, go figure.







Rick said:


> Got the interview, it now has its own thread.
> 
> Anyway, I think the guitar is pretty slick, that being said, I'm quite happy with my Agile and I plan on using it for a long time.
> 
> BTW, Jesse might be joining our little hideaway.



Oh snap.

Whether or not we like this guy's band, we should welcome him anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 28, 2010)

I just watched that music video. I can tell those guys have talent, some cool riffs and the vocalist has cool growls, but _damn _talk about every single cliche in the book: random breakdowns, tritones, token minor 2nd chirps, forced sweepbursts, etc. All the power to 'em if they're doing well, they could very well be great guys who deserve it, but I can't imagine this type of style standing the test of time.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> I just watched that music video. I can tell those guys have talent, some cool riffs and the vocalist has cool growls, but _damn _talk about every single cliche in the book: random breakdowns, tritones, token minor 2nd chirps, forced sweepbursts, etc. All the power to 'em if they're doing well, they could very well be great guys who deserve it, but I can't imagine this type of style standing the test of time.





OT

24 more posts until you hit 15k buddy


----------



## liamh (Feb 28, 2010)

Current gas: guitar with Tottenham Hotspur badge at the 12th fret.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 28, 2010)

Where are the specs for his LACS guitar? I'de like to know what body wood he whent with. Also, I don't get why you want to go with neck thru when you mainly play rhytm as the notes take longer to reach their peaks, wouldn't bolt-on have been a better choice?

Off topic: 



cyril v said:


> seems like such a silly thing to beef about though... you would think two bands with similar styles would get along better because they have a similar music vision in common.
> 
> ehh. no more offtopic for me.



I've listened to about 5 songs from both bands in the last 2 days. In all honesty it's not really that hard to complain one band rips the other off when all their main riffs are best around low B or A chugs with some chords in between. They mostly have the same rhytms too (and the same style of video clips, with the images flickering in and out...gets annoying <_<)


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Where are the specs for his LACS guitar? I'de like to know what body wood he whent with. Also, I don't get why you want to go with neck thru when you mainly play rhytm as the notes take longer to reach their peaks, wouldn't bolt-on have been a better choice?



I'll see if I can get specs from him. 

Yeah, jealously seems to run rampant in this place now. As far as I'm concerned, Bulb and Zimbloth are absolutely right. If you don't like, go bitch about it on HC. I find it ironic that they have an album called "The Respect Issue." Maybe some of you could possibly learn a little something about that. 

/rant


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 28, 2010)

Im kind of wondering why this thread is still open. do we want this thing bumped to the top when Jesse gets here?


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think he'd care. He's capable of sorting through the BS.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> I like how the caption said, "here you go, ss.org"
> 
> It's a 27" one piece neckthru.


 

 The guy has humour, I hope he joins. Being a noob to both Emmure and TAS, I know nothing about this fued, so I don't care.


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 28, 2010)

I would love for him to join and be part of the site.

The more the merrier I say.

Plus I actually like a lot of his music, he is no Steve Vai but he seems pretty awesome to me


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope you does. Anyone who can contribute is always cool with me.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm from New York, and an avid Yankee fan, and I was convinced that I had to put a NY inlay on the neck of one of my guitars. Now I can't, because the bro's got to it.


Still a sick fucking axe tho. Hate on the band all you want, that guitar is sweet.


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 1, 2010)

All black and one pickup = waste of a custom guitar. IMO


----------



## Elijah (Mar 1, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> All black and one pickup = waste of a custom guitar. IMO




TOTALLY agree
That dude fucked up


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

Elijah said:


> TOTALLY agree
> That dude fucked up



tbh, this is an endorsed artist LACS. He is supposed to play this with his band, not all the time. if you listen to his bands music, there is ZERO need for a neck pickup.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 1, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> tbh, this is an endorsed artist LACS. He is supposed to play this with his band, not all the time. if you listen to his bands music, there is ZERO need for a neck pickup.



To be honest, it's HIS LACS to the specifications he wanted. I've never gotten why people bitch about specs other people pick for their customs  It's not what I would have picked either, but it's a cool guitar.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2010)

^


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 1, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> All black and one pickup = waste of a custom guitar. IMO



considering ibanez dont make a production one pickup, neck thru, tom, ny inlayed 7 string it makes a lot of sense to have lacs build one if that's what you want and have access to the shop...


----------



## Elijah (Mar 1, 2010)

Compared to Tosin's LACS, I would call it a waste too haha
Despite how much I think Emmure is un-audible garbage, I'm not ragging on the guy. I understand WHY his LACS is as bare as it is. I just don't care, that's all


----------



## Rich5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

Eh I dig it Inlay and all then again im a Yankee's Fan. If it was mine id add a neck pickup but that's all


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> All black and one pickup = waste of a custom guitar. IMO





Elijah said:


> TOTALLY agree
> That dude fucked up





Seriously, guys. It's his fucking guitar. 

BTW, I won GOTM with a guitar quite similar to his.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Seriously, guys. It's his fucking guitar.



I'm used to see negative comments about my guitar finish all the time... let people bitch about what they don't like 
Some can really get upset by the comments, or just don't give a fuck... After all the only thing that matters is your own opinion and Lee's


> BTW, I won GOTM with a guitar quite similar to his.



Rick Visitor knows Dino -> GOTM nomination and win -> Free FF tickets -> Rick is Awesome 

and of course the waords "almost" "similar" make a HUGE difference... I'm just saying...


----------



## Elijah (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> BTW, I won GOTM with a guitar quite similar to his.



Which guitar was that? I bet it looks more appealing than this Ibanez

Did anyone post the specs on this guitar, btw?


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Mar 2, 2010)

i gotta say not my cup of tea...but to the dude that had it made for him, maybe it's HIS dream guitar i dunno. i would have rather had a baloon knot for an inlay than the yanks logo though (had 2 i'm from new england haha) i do like the rgd's though.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2010)

Elijah said:


> Which guitar was that? I bet it looks more appealing than this Ibanez



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-ricks-custom-agile-interceptor-pro-27-a.html


----------



## Roo (Mar 16, 2010)

I just can't help but feel conflicted. On one hand they make popular music and there is a market for it. They have fans and hell Ibanez noticed them enough to think him worthy of a custom. And while they're all touring everywhere I'm here working and recording with my band hoping that when we release our EP we can actually GET gigs! So respect to the guy.

But at the same time he's just so limited by his band and his guitar. I mean you can get the point across with drop D barre triads but he could make so much more if he simply transcended that format for a more open view, otherwise his art stagnates! The tried and tested route is just...aaaah! And I know I'm wrong for being annoyed by the simplicity of it (and I'd call myself a minimalist player) and I hate to be that annoying metal elitist that rants on about it. But I just want to see him DO something that challenges me and proves me wrong you know! 

His sort of childlike attitude to playing is such a glorious canvas upon which to create really original and unbound material through just seeing what happens. Naivety can be closer to enlightenment and I'd just love to see the guy just jamming by himself, lost in all those little vibes and idiosyncrasies of jamming. 

Oh I'm just going to go and drink tea like an Englishman should


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 16, 2010)

emmure is one of my favourite bands, and i like the Guitar very much 
dunno about the yankees logo, i already have one on my new era cap )


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 16, 2010)

wasted guitar that should be burned.

a. because is boring
b. it has to do with emmure


----------



## Ionei (Mar 16, 2010)

Should have had a ebony board too.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2010)

8string said:


> don't you need some skills to get something like that?



Skill has virtually ZILCH to do with the equation. If you're a guitar company, you want to give endorsements to artists who have a large following, so that in theory your guitar will be seen by legions of fans on a regular basis.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## LowBRiffer (Mar 16, 2010)

I think its pretty nice actually. I'm not the biggest fan of the inlay, but its not the end of the world.



I_infect said:


> Hmmm... 26.5" scale... reverse headstock... string through TOM... EMG... why not just play a Schecter or ESP? To me, it just kind of defeats the purpose of playing Ibanez, without the edge trem.



How does a hardtail TOM defeat the purpose of playing a custom shop Ibanez? You know there are more things that make an Ibanez an Ibanez right? Like the neck especially, the way they play, the overall attention to detail, i could go on and on. Not everybody likes the Floyd Rose style bridges. And not everybody likes a huge chunk of metal attached to the body of their guitars.

I swear, you guys pick apart guitars that are posted on here so damn much that its ridiculous.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2010)

Where's the Jumpdafuckup! button?


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 16, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> Isn't he the guy that does the demo vid for the RGD7 on the Ibby site? I don't really like it to be honest. Very boring and the minimalist looks don't really agree with the contours. It makes it look strange to me.


 which video is this? like where on the site?


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 16, 2010)

ITT: Weenies jealous that Emmure's guitarist has a custom and they don't

I mean, it's fine if you don't like the music, but who are you to say whether or not he deserves a custom? Christ, I'd expect this kind of shit from 16 year olds griping and being jealous of a boy band, but not from you guys. I thought you guys were more mature than this


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Where's the Jumpdafuckup! button?



Next to the "Let's close this thread" button.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 16, 2010)

-mouse- said:


> ITT: Weenies jealous that Emmure's guitarist has a custom and they don't...
> 
> I thought you guys were more mature than this



Jealousy doesn't necessarily have to be the motivation for a negative opinion on a guitar. One could just not like the guitar (or possibly the band). What makes you think it's out of jealousy?


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 16, 2010)

complete fail... didnt even get the TOM recessed...


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 16, 2010)

Krullnar said:


> Jealousy doesn't necessarily have to be the motivation for a negative opinion on a guitar. One could just not like the guitar (or possibly the band). What makes you think it's out of jealousy?



There is a notable difference between "Oh i don't like the guitar/specs of the guitar" and "He's talentless and doesn't deserve a guitar."


----------



## yetti (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 16, 2010)

yetti said:


>



Please. For the love of Dio.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Please. For the love of Dio.


----------

